# 1954 case 300 loader backhoe



## roger8244 (May 25, 2014)

Does anyone know where to get a clutch for a 1954 case 300 loader backhoe? and how hard it is to change the clutch in the same tractor? I can get this tractor for $1600. and everything works but the owner says the clutch slips, is it worth it?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Try your local Case industrial dealer, or call these guys.

http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Case-300_Clutch-Disc-9-25-5-button-spring-loaded_G11079.html
Does everything else operate as it should? sounds like a pretty good deal if that's all that's wrong with it!


----------



## roger8244 (May 25, 2014)

Update... I found out this is a 1956-1958 case 300 tractor but I'm not sure if the loader and backhoe attachment is case or what year they might be. I posted photos of my 1956-1958 case 300 tractor (yes I bought it and I got it with a shipper picking it up for $1950.) it runs great with no smoking at all and the clutch does not seem to slip when I drove it around also the loader works good and fast but the backhoe is quite slow but seems to dig good and the hydraulic seems to have some water or moisture in it because it has a light white color to it, the loader and backhoe only has 1 pump on the front and there are lines going from the backhoe (where the only tank is for the oil) to the loader. the second to last photo is a 1957 case 300


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice purchase there Roger. I'm jealous! Hey, the reason that hoe is so slow is because it takes a lot of juice to move those humongous cylinders....damn!:lmao: Those things have one heck of a lot of throw!


----------



## roger8244 (May 25, 2014)

I am also looking for fenders for this 1956-1958 case 300 tractor (maybe the same years 311 tractor is the same) both right and left rear


----------

